# Thinking of buying.. critique?



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay, I am back again with another horse  Since Kisa ( the Friesian/Paint) is turning out to be too far away and likely too much trouble, I bring to you gentle folks the second of favorites: Mateo

5 yo PB Friesian gelding:










Short video of walk/trot
action start about o:45 and ends about 2 mins later. weird people videos, lol. 
MATEO 9-28-2012 - YouTube

he is up for 4500 and not too too far away, I could actually go see this one, just over budget. Haven't talked to these folks yet, plan to soon, but I wanted some opin's. 

Use:to help me get into shape, mainly english, trail and pasture rides, maybe short end, play day stuff. for overweight gal.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

First up, he seems a little pricey for a pleasure horse haha. If I could afford one like him though, I'd go for it.

He honestly doesn't look like a pure Friesian to me. Their necks are usually higher set, and back a little shorter than that i think.

Now on to what you actually want  He looks beautiful on the move, though he doesn't track up in the trot, though it could be the fact that it was such a lazy pace. He looks to have nice solid legs, short cannons and pasterns, short back... Everything we bigger people need to look for. He looks nice and square too.

I like him. I think you should go and see him, he seems great.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

ya, I agree he doesn't look purebred. Build is good, but other characteristics are a little off for a purebred. like his hair, lol. Beautiful guy tho, about 5 hours from here. might just have to take a road trip. 

This is a young filly I would like a peek at, much more typey. 









thoughts...could bring along a young one, just keep riding the ones I am now...still plenty of reason to go everyday..hmm.. if I go young tho, going to get a good one.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

any thoughts on these two? This is yet another for the "roadtrip"

friesian/gypsy vanner... sweet looker, might even be doing more than play days


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

well dang, the black filly is sold, so on I look..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not sure how heavy you are but if you have some that you are riding how is another i going to help you loose weight. Personally would loose weight and then get a horse. Also if the horse is broke to ride why doesn't the video show him being riden?


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

If it was that easy Churumbeque, I would be 125 and in groovy shape  My motivations are convoluted. Ask the other heavy gals here, they will tell you similar things. Having your own makes it all that more ..uhm.. I can't find the words, but its easier that way.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You live in west texas, I cant believe you cant find a big stocky QH for $1000 that can do what you want.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this horse much better. He has better overall porportions. He seems very honest and WYSIWYG. I always prefer geldings, if quiet trail horse is what you want.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

When my daughter in law was looking at a "purebred" Friesian I called the registries and they told me all Friesians are microchipped at birth and if there are no unregistered purebred Friesians in the US. That they would all be able to be registered due to the microchip. I am not sure I remember it all correctly but you could always call them yourself.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> You live in west texas, I cant believe you cant find a big stocky QH for $1000 that can do what you want.



Maybe a big stocky QH is not what she wants.... I haven't read previous posts but there are Friesian lovers out there


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> Maybe a big stocky QH is not what she wants.... I haven't read previous posts but there are Friesian lovers out there


Exactly.. I am not fond of QH's. Personal Preference. There are some beautiful ones out there, I know. I just don't want one.


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello I am friesian daft!! He looks gorgeous but seems short in the legs :-/ is he listed as a baroque type? Rather than the sport?
Not sure about US but in UK every friesian that is registered has a a4 paper detailing his ancestry and his reg no. If u go see him, ask to see his documents, take a pic then call the friesian association of us to try & clarify its correct.

Have a little read on their website:
The Friesian Horse Society, International registration for Friesian Horses in North America, including B Book and D book horses and Friesian Part-breds.

Hope that helps! 
Ashley
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

zynaal said:


> Exactly.. I am not fond of QH's. Personal Preference. There are some beautiful ones out there, I know. I just don't want one.


You only live once chick, go for the breed u want ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> When my daughter in law was looking at a "purebred" Friesian I called the registries and they told me all Friesians are microchipped at birth and if there are no unregistered purebred Friesians in the US. That they would all be able to be registered due to the microchip. I am not sure I remember it all correctly but you could always call them yourself.


I believe that to be incorrect . to register them they must be microchipped . but they're not done at birth just when you need to register them


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I believe that to be incorrect . to register them they must be microchipped . but they're not done at birth just when you need to register them



Correct churumbeque. FPS requires it if you are going to register the horse because purebred Friesians are all very similar in color and conformation characteristics this is a very quick and easy way for accurate identification.


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

And I have to add............. if you have the opportunity to get a Friesian or Friesian cross, go for it! They truly do have wonderful personalities!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

That gelding looks like a nice horse but I don't think he's a purebred. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> Maybe a big stocky QH is not what she wants.... I haven't read previous posts but there are Friesian lovers out there



Without knowing the actual weight or experience or anything about this poster, it is difficult to advise.

Pulling the info from all the threads together, you have been looking at lots of horses over a number of years, but have turned them all down.

You are looking at Arabs, from a weedy 2 year old, to a rescue, to a 14 year old broodmare with a temperament issue.

Or possibly a cross bred 18 hours away

Or any of the horses here.

My honest opinion..

Really take stock of who you are, your size, weight, ability, what you want to do with a horse, your facilities for keeping one, then search for a horse to fill all those needs close to home.

Don't get hung up on breeds, especially if you haven't actually handled one of that breed extensively.

I fell in love with Haflingers, they are gorgeous, and their right ups are awesome, but i HATE riding them I found, and they are not all easy to live with. So despite having bought several, and some from huge distances, I let them go, because deep in my heart I was not happy.

I bought an Appy, who was actually just what I needed at the time, and in 3 years he taught me a huge amount and took me to a different place. Now my heart is firmly owned by my Arabs, I won 2 pure breds and 2 part breds, and strangely enough it was the one breed that I said I would never ever own. 

Just saying, look for the right horse, their color and breed are of secondary importance.


----------



## w33bsh (Jun 1, 2012)

kateyb1622 said:


> And I have to add............. if you have the opportunity to get a Friesian or Friesian cross, go for it! They truly do have wonderful personalities!


I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

